# They demolish a XVIII church in Tlaxcala



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Arrasan con iglesia del siglo XVIII en Tlaxcala | El Universal

Google Translation:

"The National Institute of Anthropology and History (INAH) filed a criminal complaint for the demolition of the chapel of Santo Cristo with use of heavy machinery , in the community of Vicente Guerrero, municipality of San Pablo del Monte, Tlaxcala, Puebla on Tuesday.

About the features of this monument, Lamas said that Delgado is a Franciscan style chapel built in the eighteenth century, with vault acañonada, two bell towers added in the nineteenth century and a dome in the presibiterio.

The Federal Law on Monuments and Archaeological Sites specify that the damage to a national heritage site is punishable by 3 to 11 years in prison."


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Obviously local people did not want that chapel in their town, you may see graffiti in the chapel walls.

If it was so precious, why INAH did not have guards protecting it? That demolition job takes quite a few hours to do, if not days...

They claim to not understand how a predominantly catholic town would do that, Mexico is not as Catholic as it used to be ...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Obviously local people did not want that chapel in their town, you may see graffiti in the chapel walls.
> 
> If it was so precious, why INAH did not have guards protecting it? That demolition job takes quite a few hours to do, if not days...
> 
> They claim to not understand how a predominantly catholic town would do that, Mexico is not as Catholic as it used to be ...


I've read about this story. The townspeople who demolished the chapel were Catholic and were concerned it would come crashing down on their heads as they were attending mass or their children were at catechism. Already there were many leaks in the roof letting in the rain. They did complain to the authorities about the deteriorating condition of the chapel, but no one paid attention to them. So they took matters into their own hands and demolished the structure.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Why would this be moved to a Chat area. Chat is like off topic/not Mexico I thought. Strange


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Maybe because the chapel is now trash. Chatarrería = Junk yard.


----------

